# yote hunters



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

hi my name is monte im new to arizona iv'e been here for about 7 months now and im looking to meet new people in the area that love what i love and that's hunting....im located in avondale az and im hoping to meet some new people to hunt with and im willing to travel to new spots ....going out this evening to slaughter some yotes so wish me luck and ill let you guys know how i do ;P


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome to PT and good luck on your hunt, from Kansas.


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks greatly appreciated


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .223 slaughter house I used to live in Avondale where are you at there. Good luck on your hunt today.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to AZ and to PT! We're happy to have ya!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

youngdon i live in crystal gardens off of 107th and thomas and thanks guys ...the hunt was fun got one called in to about 50yards got him in my light but couldent get him in my scope couldent quite manage the hanheld light and gun at the same time before i spooked him....my light that attaches to my scope is out of commission at the moment so any ideas on some good lights to get? ..has to be something that attaches to the gun because i hunt alone at the moment


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

If your are using a light at this time of year in Az, you are hunting illegal. You can only hunt coyotes from March thru May 31 after sunset here in Az. and only with a shotgun during this time also. here is a link for the regs go to page 83 for predator & furbearers.

http://www.azgfd.gov/regs/mainregs.pdf


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard and good luck with your light choices. I use a Red Dagger by Noxx.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

.223 sh...welcome
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Welcome aboard and good luck with your light choices. I use a Red Dagger by Noxx.


Fred does Noxx have a scope mount for that light?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

prairiewolf i just checked my reg book and you are right ..glad you said that, the guy at cabelas just told me it was now legal but i did not know shotgun only but that's my fault its my responsibility to check into those things.....anyone have any ideas on how to set up a good set for day hunting?.....where im from its easy to slaughter yotes because you can hunt then year round 24hrs a day with weapon of choice... iv'e never hunted them during the day but i just bought a new blind recently im just not used to hunting in this terrain so i have no idea how to pick a good spot im used to flat land and open cornfields and setting up against a nicely covered tree line


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT ! Good luck !


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT. Good thing you were given a heads up about the rules and regs. Happy Hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

.223 slaughter house said:


> prairiewolf i just checked my reg book and you are right ..glad you said that, the guy at cabelas just told me it was now legal but i did not know shotgun only but that's my fault its my responsibility to check into those things.....anyone have any ideas on how to set up a good set for day hunting?.....where im from its easy to slaughter yotes because you can hunt then year round 24hrs a day with weapon of choice... iv'e never hunted them during the day but i just bought a new blind recently im just not used to hunting in this terrain so i have no idea how to pick a good spot im used to flat land and open cornfields and setting up against a nicely covered tree line


Yeah it's shotgun only and in just a few areas during designated times listed above.

I've never used a blind here, there's always something to sit in front of. I'd be glad to get out with you once it cools a bit as there are no places to close to you where you'll find many yotes. Those that are there are fairly educated and live in city limits. You'll see on maps that many towns have annexed huge tracts of land, some of them are huntable, with shotgun only, if you abide by the 1/4 mile rule.


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

sweet ive been looking for someone to hunt with ......are there any places to hunt where you can use rifles? i like the challenge with the rifle and longer range shot...with the shotgun its up close and just point and shoot...right now ive been going to the desert off of watson rd in buckeye and out to powers butte...powers butte has a decent amount of yotes in the area and there's supposebly some lions out there


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Welcome to PT Slaughter House,

Take Don up on going out with him if you get the chance... there's a lot to learn from him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks SOS, He young, and the new guy so I'll invoke the "carry the elder member up the hill" and "go fetch all the coyotes" rules........Depending on the temp I may have to insist on the "icy beverage" rule as well


----------



## .223 slaughter house (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks man and i will ...im always game to learn and get better at the things i like to do


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

DeereGuy said:


> Fred does Noxx have a scope mount for that light?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Not that I know of, but it's only slightly larger than 1" so a standard mount may work. I've clamped it into one of those ones that will clamp onto your scope or shotgun barrel and hold a light with a single tension screw in the middle.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me. I recieved an email back from them last night and they have one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have to check and see what they have. I want a moveable mount but the only one I've found was $50









Ok, I looked. That's similar to the kind of mount I was describing.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Not that I know of, but it's only slightly larger than 1" so a standard mount may work. I've clamped it into one of those ones that will clamp onto your scope or shotgun barrel and hold a light with a single tension screw in the middle.


I am going to give Noxx a call this afternoon to see about getting the rechargeable with different lenses to use.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Wa? Good luck with that. Every light that I've ever tried that had different colored lenses cut the light output in half.

I'm looking forward to trying the "Green Viper" I don't know where they get these names LOL


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Wa? Good luck with that. Every light that I've ever tried that had different colored lenses cut the light output in half.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying the "Green Viper" I don't know where they get these names LOL


Yea I know a plain filter will cut the distance down a lot. But I am still thinking it will go out to 100 yards filtered. I haven't had the chance to call them yet so I will ask when I do call...


----------

